
What's the best way to validate a SaaS idea? - josephwesley
Anyone have any recommendations or resources on the best ways to validate a SaaS idea before building out an MVP?
======
patio11
Attempt to sell it based on your understanding of the problem and what you
imagine the outline of the solution to look like. If you can't successfully
close sales on air, actually having the product available doesn't solve that
problem as much as you'd think it does.

------
cdvonstinkpot
I found that answers from [https://officehours.io](https://officehours.io) are
quite thoroughly researched.

------
mohameddev
I think you can start in a lean way and build a landing page for your SaaS
idea as if it is an actual product and start to post it to some websites that
features beta or demo apps like... betalist.com... for example and may be
drive some targeted traffic by paid Google or Facebook ads.

